# Consumer Beware



## gr8daggett (Jun 3, 2012)

Just wanted to make everyone aware of my painful experience.
Dish Network says they have such a great program for your RV.  Maybe so ... BUT

They say all you have to do is buy an RV receiver.  If you are an existing Dish customer (me) you can add the RV receiver to your existing account ($7) and get the same programming as your home account.
What they do NOT tell you in any advertisement is if you are a Dish customer with the Hopper Home DVR System you are ...  S.O.L.

Dish Hopper Customers Beware!
Hopper customers cannot add the RV receiver to their home account.  You have to create a second account and buy a second program package for the RV.  That is like paying Double

I would say this is false advertisement by omission.

I should have stayed with DIRECTV.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 5, 2012)

I dont have it with my Direct, but I think they have about the same thing as "Hopper".  I guess we all need to read the fine print.


----------

